# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Cili libër ju ka pëlqyer më shumë në fëmijri?

## salamandra

Prej disa ditesh po mundohem te gjej Aventurat e Cipolines, por pa asnje fat deri tani. E ka njeri?  :buzeqeshje: 

Nder librat me mbreselenes qe i kam lexuar dhe rilexuar me dhjetra here jane:

- Cipolinoja
- Cufoja me Tipin 
- S'me kujtohet titulli i sakte, por personazhet kane qene Lukas Makinisti dhe Xhim Kopsa.
- Perrallat e Andersonit
- Aventurat e Guliverit

Vetem keto me kujtohen tani. Po ty?

----------


## GoDiVA

Pushimet e cufos 
Cufua ne shtepine e pushimit 
(dmth te tere vellimet me Cufon)
Pipi corapegjata.
Gembi
Urmeli qe mbiu nga ujerat
Aventurat e Xhim kopses dhe Lukas makinisti.

----------


## MtrX

Aventurat e Nils Holgersonit,
Dinpaku,
Cufo ne shtepine e pushimit,
Xhim Kopsa dhe Lukas Makinisti
Xhim Kopsa dhe 13 te terbuarit (libri i Xhim Kopses eshte fantastik  :buzeqeshje:  lol)
etj se nuk po me kujtohen me shume...

----------


## D&G Feminine

aventurat e cufos i pari, e lexoj akoma nje here ne vit  :ngerdheshje: 

aventurat e tom sojerit

aventurat e hakelberry finit

(paskam qene aventuriste e madhe)

mopasani (e kam pas lexu qe ne fillore kete dhe balzakun)

keto kane qene me te preferuarit (dmth me disa rilexime)

----------


## PINK

lol teme e lezetshme 

tani librat qe mbaj mend une kane qene 

vellimet e cufos te gjitha njehere
1001 net 
beni ecen vete ... e kam pas liber dhe e kam lexuar kushedi sa here lol
aventurat e tom sojerit 
etj .. kaq mbaj mend 

Pink

----------


## D&G Feminine

1001 net e kam pas shume qejf edhe une

aman ca na ka gjet me keta njerez, po mi ne fillore i kam pas lexu, kam mesu me lexu qe 5 vjec, nuk eshte per te shit men hic, se ata kohe mund ta kisha harrxhu me lujt psh po kam qen qullse per cdo lloj loje

----------


## Pogradecari

Aventurat e HakelberFinit
i njejti autor qe ka shkruar Aventurat e Tom Sojerit
1001 netet number 1, po ta kem perseri i lexoj
dhe ato perralllat e Andersonit s'jane keq

----------


## vagabondi1

Si te jesh nje nene e mire ... lol

Perrallat e gjyshes time ...

Djemt e rruges Pal ...

----------


## ermal80

shpella e pirateve .........kete mbaj mend

----------


## GoDDeSS

> _Postuar më parë nga MtrX_ 
> *Aventurat e Nils Holgersonit*


kete edhe Eliza ne boten e cudirave!

----------


## Ihti

Gjysem shtize per Salamandren  :i ngrysur: 

Goddess ne kena lexu "Liza ne boten e cudirave" nga Lewis Carroll...qe deri vone une e dija te ishte femer  :ngerdheshje: 

Meqe jemi te librat e femijerise, me i bukuri nga te gjithe ka qene *"Njeriu Amfib"* 
Pas ketij vijne:
"Ngjarje ne Vitin 42042" 
"Shitesit e Ajrit" "
"Dy Heronje te Epokes se Gurit"

----------


## DeuS

Une mbaj mend :

Aventurat e Cufos ......
Liza ne boten e cudirave....
Nje mije e nje net.....
Ato te vellezerve Grim ,i harrova....
Tom Sojerin..
Feniksi shpend i zjarrte .....ne mos gabohem

Etj etj qe s,me kujtohen tashi

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ohhh, paska ardh kjo tema ketu ke "Blloku udheheqesve " ..
Po shtoj edhe disa libra te tjere, qe i kam lexuar femije....

Çuku dhe Geku
Pallati i 101 çudirave
Ariu artist
Qyteti prej rere dhe pallati i vertete
Udhetim ne kozmos
PIKA E UJIT
Pupëza
Rreze mbi vale
Detyra
Meri popins
Tregime te motshme shqiptare
Dielli lindi
Letrarja e vogel nga fshati
Statuti i anetarit te Partise se Punes se Shqiperise

vijon....

----------


## MtrX

mu kujtua tani dhe nje tjeter:
Pese femijet dhe xhuxhi i reres
hajde aventura hajde...

----------


## Ihti

Pika e Ujit   lol lol lol!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Pika e Ujit   lol lol lol!*



Pse qesh ?  
Une e mbaj mend permendesh fillimin, nga te lexuarit disa here...aq shume me pelqente...

_  " Ishte nje vajze e vogel qe kishte nje emer te cuditshem dhe ndryshe nga gjithe emrat e tjere. Ajo quhej Pika e ujit , sepse ishte vertet e bukur si nje pike uji , qe shkelqen ne rrezet e diellit . " _

----------


## MI CORAZON

Disa libra te tjere per femije ...

Ketri qe s'donte te shkonte tek dentisti
Arushi qe shkruante me doren e majte
Kepuca qe ra ne det _ ( u vu ne skene nga Teatri i Kukullave ne Tirane me titullin " Kepuca e humbur " ...besoj i mbani mend vargjet...)
"O moj shpella me kapak
 a pranoni miq per darke?
 Miqte le te vijne 
 kapakun le ta shtyjne " ._ 
Zogu i vogel kembeverdhe
Peliçja e kunadhes

Vijon...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuska

Aventurat e Cufos
Autostop 
Ne mos neser, pasneser
Nje djale i cuditshem
Fabulat e Lafontenit
Aventurat e Tom Sojerit
Tregime te motçme shqiptare
Pellgu i Djallit
...etj (s'po kujtoj dot titujt)   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## forever

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Zogu i vogel kembeverdhe
> 
> Vijon... *


Zogu i vogel Pushverdhe.... jo kemberverdhe

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga forever_ 
> *Zogu i vogel Pushverdhe.... jo kemberverdhe*


E di ti apo une???? Naum Prifti e ka shkruar.  :perqeshje:

----------

